# Surge notification is missing Android



## knutella (Jul 20, 2017)

Am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

What exactly are you trying to find about surge in your settings?


----------



## knutella (Jul 20, 2017)

I want notification when surge is active in my area, isn't that part of the app?


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

On my android app, it is a little button overlay in the upper right hand corner of the map, looks a bit like a lightning bolt with a circle around it, near the geo-locate button. It will appear only when surge is active in your area. If you are in the surge area, the map will be orange/reddish depending on the surge rate. If you are not in the surge area, you might need to zoom out on the map to see where the surge is located. If you tap that button it will open up a small bar legend with the surge colors and their corresponding rates.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

In the settings there used to be the ability to get yourself notified by a pop-up when there was Surge happening in the general area that you're in


----------



## TeslaSD (Jun 26, 2017)

Anyone know where the surge toggle went? Was it completly removed??


----------

